# Richmond VA Dirt Road Rides?



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Any good farm roads/dirt roads in the Richmond area? I'm in love with Roubaix stye routes, and havent found any locally. Powhatan maybe?


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

So I take it no one knows, or they don't exist.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*There are dirt roads.*

Best thing you can do is order the VDOT map(s) at 50 cents each for the county or counties in which you want to ride. These maps are black and white, but the pavement code is clear and you can see at a glance where the dirt roads are. A true bargain.
http://www.virginiadot.org/travel/maporder.asp


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats exactly what I'm looking for, thank you. I'll be ordering the whole set!


----------

